# Things You Think Only You Do



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

ITT we post things you do that you think no one else does.

I take cereal and put it in a ziplock baggie, then open it slightly and just pour the cereal in my mouth. I hate having dirty or sticky fingers, so if I'm eating like...Cinnamon Toast Crunch or something nothing gets on my hands. Plus it saves a bowl, too. And it's easy to save for days!

Whenever I'm thirsty and I pour myself a glass of something, I'll either take a quick drink from the container to temporarily quench my thirst or I'll take a drink from the glass and then just fill it up again.

Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.

Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting".

Sometimes when I'm talking to friends or people I know I'll make witty comments that most gamers or techies would know, but the person I'm talking to would be oblivious.

I'm sure I have more, but I can't think of them now..


----------



## Devin (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't eat the crust of Poptarts. (Edges not filled with filling.)
I cut the ends off of hotdogs before I get them. (Dunno why.)
I tend to pour myself a glass of milk, get a spoonful of cereal, and chase it down with a gulp of milk. (Makes it so I don't rush, and won't have soggy cereal.)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.



LOL WAT

Replying to comments with wit is what GBATemp is all about.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.
> ...


Yeah but it'd be in completely unrelated areas where it'd most likely be removed, so I don't see the point in posting it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.



I do that too. Except the warn thing, I don't get warned since everyone nods in agreement with me anyway.



I keep a blanket with me wherever I go when i'm home. Especially at my computer, I use it as an armrest cushion of sorts...and it's all soft and warm and shit.

I cook hotdogs in a cup by running hot water into it until they aren't frozen anymore, because i'm lazy.


Can't think of much else ATM.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ITT we post things you do that you think no one else does.



Haha. No way am I posting what only _I_ do!!! 



> Whenever I'm thirsty and I pour myself a glass of something, I'll either take a quick drink from the container to temporarily quench my thirst or I'll take a drink from the glass and then just fill it up again.



Ah not only you do that. I also drink from the glass and refill. Not from the container though. How rude!




> Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.



If you're likely to be warned for being a dick, then your comment wasn't witty at all. It was sarcastic and unnecessary.



> Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting".



I've done that. Not on here though.



> Sometimes when I'm talking to friends or people I know I'll make witty comments that most gamers or techies would know, but the person I'm talking to would be oblivious.



Know your audience. People who make geek jokes to people who wouldn't understand them, make other people (who do understand them) cringe. This is what makes you a geek, as opposed to a gamer or techie.


----------



## exangel (Jun 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.
> 
> Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting".


I have dumped near-essay length replies on the 'temp more than once because I had something extremely thoughtful to say.  It was usually because I felt that my advice, thoughts, or help would be lost on the person it was directed at, or would be more appropriate as a private comment that I wasn't willing to turn into a private discussion.



Devin said:


> I don't eat the crust of Poptarts. (Edges not filled with filling.)
> I cut the ends off of hotdogs before I get them. (Dunno why.)
> I tend to pour myself a glass of milk, get a spoonful of cereal, and chase it down with a gulp of milk. (Makes it so I don't rush, and won't have soggy cereal.)


Weirdo. But at least you're eating less crap with 1&2.  You DO know that hot dogs are all pig lips & assholes, and the chicken parts that can't be processed into nuggets... right?




Hells Malice said:


> I keep a blanket with me wherever I go when i'm home. Especially at my computer, I use it as an armrest cushion of sorts...and it's all soft and warm and shit.
> 
> I cook hotdogs in a cup by running hot water into it until they aren't frozen anymore, because i'm lazy.


That's cute, as long as I keep picturing you as a catgirl.  (Or very childlike boy).

.....

As for me...

I can't stand to use facial tissues, but I get rhinitis (nasal allergies) chronically, so I have to buy two types of toilet paper. I've never found a brand of facial tissues that actually absorb snot, but regular TP dries my nose to shreds.  So I get the really expensive Charmin with moisturizers to use for my face, and the cheaper stuff for TP use.
Some people with OCD do the chronic handwashing thing, but rather than that, I habitually clean all the things that I touch.  It's not like people who are OCD about glossy surfaces -- I keep my mouse, keyboard, mousepad, all of my toiletry bottles, everything I touch daily has to be clean.  But I only wash my hands when I use the bathroom, or if I'm grooming.. pretty much like a normal lady.  (I know men often skip washing if it's just a leak, doesn't gross me out either, it's just a fact.  But a woman who does the same is grosssssss....)


----------



## Devin (Jun 26, 2012)

exangel said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat the crust of Poptarts. (Edges not filled with filling.)
> ...



;A; I'll never eat another one again. I don't eat them unless there's nothing else to eat, or I'm too lazy for fix something else.

Also,


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't study or work without a distraction. Whether it be a tv, music, or trying to think up weird noises to make. I have to do something else along with what I'm supposed to be doing or I will have an even harder time focusing on whatever it is I'm doing. (Sounds weird, I know.)

I won't eat meat unless they have toppings. I don't like the taste of sausages, chicken, burgers, pepperoni, no meat without more than one topping/seasoning. I do the same with ramen for some odd reason.

I don't like hot dogs, but I like sausages.

I can never sleep without a blanket. If it's hot, I'll stay awake until the room cools a little just so I can sleep underneath my blanket.


Not quite sure if this qualifies since I don't do it, it just happens, but when I don't eat, I gain weight. When I do eat, I lose weight or it remains the same.


----------



## exangel (Jun 26, 2012)

Got another one.  I love vaccuuming up crickets with my dustbuster.  Cockroaches are too fast, but I've gotten good at crickets, which have always been a problem in my apartment building here.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

I hold my breath around people I don't like so I don't inhale any of the air they've "polluted" with their presence.  It's something I've been doing since I was in the 1st grade 
_*Every time*_ I see a squirrel in the park, running at full speed across the ground or vertically up a tree, or jumping from branch to branch, I wish I could shrink my body down and ride the squirrel like a horse.  _*Every time*_.
I mute the TV when commercials come on.
When I get into a car that's been parked out in the hot sun, I roll down all the windows and drive for a minute, then roll them back up and _*then*_ turn on the A/C.  I believe it cools the car down much faster than just turning on the A/C as soon as you enter the car and leaving the windows up the entire time.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2012)

I shake the fizz out of fizzy pop .__.

Hmm

I have think about other things I do lol


----------



## DS1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> I hold my breath around people I don't like so I don't inhale any of the air they've "polluted" with their presence.  It's something I've been doing since I was in the 1st grade



I hold my breath when I am going up the stairs or an escalator and someone's ass is in my face. Just in case.


----------



## The Masked Man (Jun 26, 2012)

When nobody is home, I blast music and pretend I'm the lead vocalist of a band, despite my terrible singing. Headbangs included.
After sinking my teeth into a video game, I pretend to be the protagonist and roleplay around the house. Sound effects include...
I need to tell my mother that I'm going to take a shower. Once, when I was ten, my mom thought I was lost, and called the police. I was taking a shower the whole time...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 26, 2012)

I always listen to classical music, but exclusively listen to heavy metal music every time I do math because I calculate faster.

I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.


This ^

I study and research every single thought in my head, literally. And everything thing I study, I get a massive urge to share with people.
If I see a plant, I must know how what it feels like, so I poke it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2012)

_I wanna tell you_​_[yt]ZSNyiSetZ8Y[/yt]_​_My secret now..._​


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 26, 2012)

i put flamin hots on most things i eat for example ramen,sandwiches ,burgers or and soup in general
Sometimes i pretend im dean from supernatural or neo from the matrix trilogy
when i was younger i would try to be spiderman by getting spiders and putting them on my veins so they could bite me lmao


----------



## Issac (Jun 26, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky.* Even after taking a leak. With soap.*



I always do this too.. and those who do not do the bolded part are in my eyes extremely disgusting.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 26, 2012)

- Even if I'm hungry and walk near a shop, I don't go inside, because I'm too shy. I prefer staying hungry than socializing.
It's an ill-shyness (or more social phobia).
But I'm sure there are people even more ill, like not going out of their home at all.

- At my work, I can answer phone calls, but I never initiate calls myself. I don't like calling people, but people calling me it's fine (another social phobia thing).

- My brain's full of music. I'm always humming, from waking up to sleeping (and sometime even while starting sleeping I still heard music in my heads!)
It can even be the same song in loop all day long.


Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one 
I didn't find anything I really think I'm the only one doing.


----------



## Costello (Jun 26, 2012)

> when i was younger i would try to be spiderman by getting spiders and putting them on my veins so they could bite me lmao



great idea: the larger the spider, the more likely you're to become spiderman!

well I can't pretend that I do anything that nobody else in the world does (yeah look around, there's 7 billion people out there)
but here we go anyway:

.) I sometimes type facebook/forum posts, read them twice before hitting 'submit' and then I realize what I said sucks, so I end up not posting
.) when I can't hear what someone just said, most of the times I can't be bothered to ask them to repeat so I just nod and change subject
.) when someone uses a word I don't know when talking to me (on the internetz) I act like I know what it means, and in the meantime I sneakily google it up  
.) I like change, so I move house pretty much once a year. Feels good.

.) sometimes at work I can spend an entire day without doing any work. Procrastination. But most days I'm supermotivated and I work extremely efficiently, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2012)

I have weird eating habits. 

I purposely drop my cookies in my milk. Then drink the milk. Then eat the now soggy cookies with a spoon. Tastes so good but looks like weird shit.

When I have hot chocolate, I also have a peanut butter sandwich that I love to dip in the hot chocolate. That tastes awesome as well. 

I always eat an even number of biscuits. If there's an odd number, I break the last one in half.

Also PB+Chocolate spread FTFW!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I have weird eating habits.
> 
> I purposely drop my cookies in my milk. Then drink then milk. Then eat the now soggy cookies with a spoon. Tastes so good but looks like weird shit.
> 
> ...


You are not alone


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 26, 2012)

I have something which i always do, no matter what i'm doing and i've done it for as long as i can remember and i can't stop my self from doing it.

I can transfer the alphabet letters to there numerical equivalent in an instant....for example A=1, B=2, C=3, R=18 etc...

So i am always doing mathematics in my head, if i'm sat in the kitchen i read for example, the cereal box then those letters are transferred into numbers in my head and i split them up and try to come to 2 equal sums.


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha some tempers stuff they do are just lovely


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> .) I sometimes type facebook/forum posts, read them twice before hitting 'submit' and then I realize what I said sucks, so I end up not posting



I do that. I'll write entire news articles, reviews, whatever, and just not submit them for some reason.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm always starting stuff and never


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.


This.
Whenever I do my homework or drawings, I have this inexplicable urge of listening to dubstep .


----------



## Tsuteto (Jun 26, 2012)

-Whenever I'm heating up a cup of hot chocolate or something, I do so for a minute and thirty seven seconds.  Yeah, don't know why.
-I'll occasionally come to a cross in paths that lead to the same place (e.g. in a store with the aisle sales things), and I'll be thinking of going one way, but my body is literally pulling me the other way.  It's a literal battle in my head as to who will win.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2012)

I jerk off. Pretty sure no one does that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> .) when I can't hear what someone just said, most of the times I can't be bothered to ask them to repeat so I just nod and change subject
> .) when someone uses a word I don't know when talking to me (on the internetz) I act like I know what it means, and in the meantime I sneakily google it up


Oh god I do both of these so bad. Except I never change the subject with the first one, I just continue on feigning knowledge.

And the other one I do as well, except sometimes it's not just words but movies or songs or musicians so I can be "hip" and "cool" with the youngins these days.

I also _have_ to shower when I get up, no matter what. I hate the feeling of greasy/dirty hair in the mornings, it just feels...disgusting.

After getting out of the shower, however, I always use two towels so I can get myself as dry as I can. I hate being wet, or at least soaked. It usually goes 1 for drying myself off completely in the bathroom, then I use the other to walk into my room and dry off my hair and anything I might have missed.

Speaking of showers...I'm gonna go take one...

EDIT: Oh! Another one! I hate soft towels, I have to have really rough one's so I can literally scrap the water off me.

And I _hate_ loose hair. I share a bathroom with my sister who leaves strands and strands of her hair all over the shower walls or the floor and it's so disgusting. I won't step in it until every piece is gone out of my site.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whenever I'm browsing the forums and I see something I could make a witty reply to, sometimes I'll hold off as to not derail the thread/get warned for being a dick...again.
> Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting".
> Sometimes when I'm talking to friends or people I know I'll make witty comments that most gamers or techies would know, but the person I'm talking to would be oblivious.



All this D;

Anyway mine
I take a knife and run it along the crevasses of my controllers to get the dirt out just so they will be perfectly clean, often afterwards rubbing them down with rubbing alcohol. (applies to hand helds as well)
Much like the controllers I take rubbing alcohol, put a little on a bit of tissue paper, then run it over my face, then between my fingers, and lastly over any scars I might have.
Take my nails or the back of a clock and wedge them between my teeth >> cause it feels strange
Go into a store that organizes everything by alphabet and fix things out of place. Otherwise it bugs me and I can't look for what I entered the store for.
If there is a slug in my cat's food bowl instead of salting it I get a paper towel, pick it up, and set it on a near by leaf away from the cats.
I go to sleep with the disney channel on because the silence of my room is to much with the constant ramblings in my head, and any other station usually brings up something that will make me think more.

An a NSFW one


Spoiler



I sit on a cold baseball bat handle horizontally and push down the part you hit a ball with via my feet. Pulling up on it every now and again for fun, loving the feel of the cold metal on my skin. Alternately I take a knife an scrape it across my legs just for that cold touch. I think no one else does so due to it being so close to the joy area, and the possible damage riding a bat can cause

Just I flat out love the feel of cold metal on my lower half


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> An a NSFW one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I came.

I do the nail thing too.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 26, 2012)

Please stay on-topic, and try not to annoy the shit out of each other.

Thanks


----------



## DS1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> .) when someone uses a word I don't know when talking to me (on the internetz) I act like I know what it means, and in the meantime I sneakily google it up



Now I don't personally do that, because I like to see people try to explain their obscure crap for themselves before looking it up myself, but my god do I know a million people that do. And it is SO FREAKING OBVIOUS. I appreciate people acting like they know stuff so that I don't have to feel alienated, but my god...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 26, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > I hold my breath around people I don't like so I don't inhale any of the air they've "polluted" with their presence.  It's something I've been doing since I was in the 1st grade
> ...


Reminds me of this time my friend was pretending to sniff this girls ass while we were going up stairs.
She had a nice ass.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 26, 2012)

I sit on my computer and browse the internet. I got that down to an art form you guys couldn't believe.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jun 26, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> When I get into a car that's been parked out in the hot sun, I roll down all the windows and drive for a minute, then roll them back up and _*then*_ turn on the A/C.  I believe it cools the car down much faster than just turning on the A/C as soon as you enter the car and leaving the windows up the entire time.


I do that except I have the A/C running while all the windows are down, to get the A/C cold for when I roll the windows back up.



Phoenix Goddess said:


> I can never sleep without a blanket. If it's hot, I'll stay awake until the room cools a little just so I can sleep underneath my blanket.


I do that too, it feels weird trying to sleep on top of the blankets...



Costello said:


> .) I sometimes type facebook/forum posts, read them twice before hitting 'submit' and then I realize what I said sucks, so I end up not posting


I do that all the time... hence 100 posts.



ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.


I wash my hands after a leave a washroom, every time, no matter what I'm doing in there.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 26, 2012)

I always eat something while I'm lifting weights, for some reason it makes it nicer. xP
When my family tries to wake me up to no avail, they just turn on the stove and the smell of food instantly wakes me up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 26, 2012)

Only I... Center and bold.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

As a guy, I always put the seat down on toilets and always close doors behind me.

I also always knock on bathroom doors (unless it's a public bathroom), regardless of if I know someone is in there or not.

I also need to be completely alone in a bathroom when taking a number two. I also prefer silence, like it seriously bothers me if I use the bathroom and I know the walls are thin enough so someone can hear me pissing/shitting.

I always shake the ketchup bottle when I get ketchup. Always.

If something, like a box of cereal, has only a little left and not enough to make a whole thing, I won't eat it.

When I think of more I'll post 'em. Most of it is OCD bathroom related stuff though.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2012)

I can make dildos out of confectionery.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 26, 2012)

Ah, got a good one (probably only limited to the forum though): Imagine what smelling must be like.

Seriously, that is so weird to me.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> .) I sometimes type facebook/forum posts, read them twice before hitting 'submit' and then I realize what I said sucks, so I end up not posting



I do that too!

I also pee in the sink...


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> > when i was younger i would try to be spiderman by getting spiders and putting them on my veins so they could bite me lmao
> 
> 
> 
> great idea: the larger the spider, the more likely you're to become spiderman!



thanks for the positive feedback on my idea


----------



## Coto (Jun 26, 2012)

I always try to inhale through my nose, then exhale through my mouth. The brain feels highly oxygenated, ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes if I'm eating any food that involves BBQ sauce, when no one's around I'll lick my plate clean if there's any sauce left. I like sauce...lol.

I've got this little crack in between my bed and my wall, and I put empty pop bottles there when I'm done with them instead of just throwing them in a bag or something. Sometimes, depending on how lazy I am, I won't take care of them for days or weeks. I have...probably 10-15 that have been sitting there for a month or so.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 27, 2012)

I nibble on my pinky during a horror/suspense/action movie.
I triple check to see if i locked my door. I go out..and then stop..go back and jiggle the knob...go out again..but then immediately return to check once more before i am off. i have been late for work because of this. 
I look for a trash can just throw away something so small like gum or a seed. Dislike having small trash in my pockets/bag.
I sometimes lick a scented lipbalm thinking i might actually taste the fruity scent. Failure. ;/

-thats it for now, need to remember or have someone point out my oddness-


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I've got this little crack in between my bed and my wall, and I put empty pop bottles there when I'm done with them instead of just throwing them in a bag or something. Sometimes, depending on how lazy I am, I won't take care of them for days or weeks. I have...probably 10-15 that have been sitting there for a month or so.



I did that before. I had about 15 pop cans beside my bed, and me and my family went on a 3 day vacation in the summer.
Came back and my floor was literally crawling. There were SO many ants it just wasn't funny...at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got this little crack in between my bed and my wall, and I put empty pop bottles there when I'm done with them instead of just throwing them in a bag or something. Sometimes, depending on how lazy I am, I won't take care of them for days or weeks. I have...probably 10-15 that have been sitting there for a month or so.
> ...


Well thank god I always take care of the ones with stuff in it lol. My room has a lot of stuff on the floor, but it isn't necessarily dirty.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I did that before. I had about 15 pop cans beside my bed, and me and my family went on a 3 day vacation in the summer.
> Came back and my floor was literally crawling. There were SO many ants it just wasn't funny...at all.




And on that note, I will not be sleeping tonight.


Just thought of two things I always do.

I almost always scan a room for bugs before or a step into the room.

I got bit by quite a few spiders all at once when I was 15 or 16. After that, I seem to have a bad habit of spotting spiders, pointing at them and informing whoever is in the room. But now my family thinks I have a sixth sense for spiders


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I did that before. I had about 15 pop cans beside my bed, and me and my family went on a 3 day vacation in the summer.
> ...


HEY LOOK A SPIDER! 

@[member='BortzANATOR']


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> HEY LOOK A SPIDER!
> 
> @[member='BortzANATOR']




I spotted that spider long ago


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> HEY LOOK A SPIDER!
> 
> @[member='BortzANATOR']





EDIT WAIT WAIT BETTER RESPONSE:​


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha nice topic you got us there, funny quirks from tempers. Let me contibute 

I thoroughly download the artbox, manual, walkthrough online (if i find) for my digital downloads and keep them in a folder with the name of my game.
I cuddle and kiss in my hamster fur even though i know that little pig just loves to roll in his lil ashtrey's sand full of his piss and shits.
I have a sort of manual device to set the day and month and never move it to the next day in advance, but wait for midnight time to move the arrows so i can go to sleep. At worst first thing as i wake i change the date.
I have a passion for bargain deals, steam is a daily nightmare for me and the upcoming summer sale will burn my visa card yet again for sure.
i can't stand boxers or stuff, only underwear or i run the risk of anxiety crisis for my balls lacking space. Also often anxiety crisis when i sit as as passenger in vehicules, i guess it is a form of motion sickness.
I lock myself in the bathroom and put a piece of clothing to block the keyhole before anything else when i wash.
I sleep naked with one leg out of the sheets.

Can't think of more for now, will edit or post again if it comes! ^^


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

I use Turtle Beach x41's as headphones for my PC when I listen to music, but I always feel as if someone's trying to call me every 5 minutes so I constantly check. Only happens when my dad is home, as he's the one who usually calls my name for something. 

I constantly make fun of most of the staff of GBATemp...in my mind...

I like to start a lot of sentences with "Obviously" when I want something to be done or be noticed. Like..."Obviously you should hand me that apple over there as I'm hungry." or "Obviously your stupidity is what caused the explosion."


----------



## basher11 (Jun 27, 2012)

i fall asleep. while I am still asleep.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 27, 2012)

i always dream about a town populated by cartoon character while im asleep


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 27, 2012)

Spend half shower time fapping. Everyone else says they think deep thoughts. Whut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

I find all horror movies hilarious... to the point where my laughing annoys fellow cinema viewers... 

When I'm thinking about something, or trying to figure something out, I start to ignore everyone and everything around me... including people trying to talk to me...

I can say anything with a straight face...

I lose in multiplayer games intentionally in hopes that giving my opponent a victory will make them want to continue playing...

I can remember the tune of any song I've heard at least once...

I laugh at things, even when I don't find them funny...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 27, 2012)

- I sniff new _electronics/clothes_ just to get a better feel for the thing...or something like that.

- Urinate on the side of the toilet so I don't make as much noise.

- I touch (elevator) buttons with my knuckles instead of my fingertips to avoid germs.

- I turn on the television when I'm on the computer even if I'm not watching it because the background noise is comforting.

- Open the microwave just before it reaches 0

- Input math equations twice on the calculator because I always think I pressed it wrong the first time

- If I see even a single bug in my room, I'll clean and vacuum the whole damn room. I *hate* bugs (especially cockroaches).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

When I eat ice cream, I'll use my spoon to soften it up and make it creamier.

I post more things in this thread whenever I'm doing or have done said thing.

EDIT: If I accidentally spill something small like, oh I don't know, a drop of ice cream I'll look around my room for a towel, and if there is none I'll use some article of dirty clothing and if I don't happen to have anything such as that around I'll take of something small (like socks or my pants) and use that.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> - I touch (elevator) buttons with my knuckles instead of my fingertips to avoid germs.



This.

Sometimes when I sleep, I dream of myself falling asleep and dreaming. This usually wakes me up in confusion


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm naked, I cover myself in Vaseline and pretend I'm a slug.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

I always pretend I have a hearing problem just so that I can avoid being talked to by others...

In public bathrooms, I usually don't use the urinals, but instead I head for a stall (yes, I piss while sitting down)

And...I never look at people directly even when I'm talking to them... 


FrozenIndignation said:


> I lose in multiplayer games intentionally in hopes that giving my opponent a victory will make them want to continue playing...


So THAT'S why you started to reverse in that last race we played together... 

God damn typo.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jun 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> - I sniff new _electronics/clothes_ just to get a better feel for the thing...or something like that.
> 
> - Urinate on the side of the toilet so I don't make as much noise.
> 
> ...



We the same person. ..except for the last one.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 28, 2012)

I promise myself I'll remember it what I should have written down... the pain of not remembering correctly


----------



## Pleng (Jun 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I seem to have a bad habit of spotting spiders, pointing at them and informing whoever is in the room.



You must be popular with the ladies 




ZAFDeltaForce said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > - I touch (elevator) buttons with my knuckles instead of my fingertips to avoid germs.
> ...



I don't get it? Are knuckles immune to germs?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

Pleng said:


> You must be popular with the ladies




Not really 
Must be because I am a lady. Though guys who are afraid of spiders like it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I seem to have a bad habit of spotting spiders, pointing at them and informing whoever is in the room.


We would make quite a team.



Pleng said:


> I don't get it? Are knuckles immune to germs?


Germs are everywhere. That's a given. But how they get into our system is the key thing. Most bacteria gets into our bodies from physical contact, mostly from fingers (Rubbing your eyes, scratching your wounds, digging your nose, etc). The lesser contact between your body and fingers, the better.

Or just blame plain paranoia


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 28, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I find all horror movies hilarious... to the point where my laughing annoys fellow cinema viewers...
> 
> When I'm thinking about something, or trying to figure something out, I start to ignore everyone and everything around me... including people trying to talk to me...
> 
> ...


I do all those things too


----------



## Pleng (Jun 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > You must be popular with the ladies
> ...



Well if you are a lady then I can assure you that you're not the only one to point out spiders whenever you see them!


----------



## DroRox (Jun 28, 2012)

I laugh hysterically whenever I hurt myself...
Watch movies in split, random parts (I'll watch parts of the middle first, or the end, then go back to the beggining.)
Chuckle and point out whenever they say the title of a film in the film itself.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 28, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I find all horror movies hilarious... to the point where my laughing annoys fellow cinema viewers...
> 
> When I'm thinking about something, or trying to figure something out, I start to ignore everyone and everything around me... including people trying to talk to me...
> 
> I laugh at things, even when I don't find them funny...



I do those too.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting."



WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU

;O;

*looks at the "my r4 not work wat do" threads*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I do the same with threads, too. I'll begin making one and I'll have a good paragraph or two all ready to go, but then I reread it and I think "This would be shit. Not posting."
> ...


Lol I know right.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 28, 2012)

My TV volume must always be on an odd number. But not 13. The only exceptions to this are 14 and 42.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

Depravo said:


> My TV volume must always be on an odd number. But not 13. The only exceptions to this are 14 and 42.


Sort of related, whenever I'm in my car my radio volume has to be at any number ending in 5 or 0.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > My TV volume must always be on an odd number. But not 13. The only exceptions to this are 14 and 42.
> ...


When buying potions/antidotes etc in RPG games I always top up to the nearest number ending in 5 or 0 even if this leaves me completely broke.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

For volume people:

http://www.blindloop.com/index.php/2012/04/25-random-wtf-facts/

Read number 4


----------



## 324atk (Jun 28, 2012)

Depravo said:


> When buying potions/antidotes etc in RPG games I always top up to the nearest number ending in 5 or 0 even if this leaves me completely broke.


Sort of related, when I play any RPG, the first thing I do when I get enough money is buy 99 potions. Don't know why. Helps for when I don't have any tents though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

Whenever I make a post/thread I seem to always overlook at least 1 mistake, whether it be spelling, grammar, or wording especially when I wake up or when I'm about to go to sleep or when I'm typing on my phone.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Whenever I make a post/thread I seem to always overlook at least 1 mistake, whether it be spelling, grammar, or wording especially when I wake up or when I'm about to go to sleep or when I'm typing on my phone.


I'm the king of typos.
And I enjoy fighting arguments I can't win


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ITT we post things you do that you think no one else does.
> 
> I take cereal and put it in a ziplock baggie, then open it slightly and just pour the cereal in my mouth. I hate having dirty or sticky fingers, so if I'm eating like...Cinnamon Toast Crunch or something nothing gets on my hands. Plus it saves a bowl, too. And it's easy to save for days!
> 
> Whenever I'm thirsty and I pour myself a glass of something, I'll either take a quick drink from the container to temporarily quench my thirst or I'll take a drink from the glass and then just fill it up again.



that cereal thing you do is gross, what if you tip it too far all the milk will go on your face, i admit i do the drink thing though i live alone so i don't care .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> that cereal thing you do is gross, what if you tip it too far all the milk will go on your face, i admit i do the drink thing though i live alone so i don't care .


I don't put milk in it. That would be stupid.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > that cereal thing you do is gross, what if you tip it too far all the milk will go on your face, i admit i do the drink thing though i live alone so i don't care .
> ...



ROFL XD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Depravo said:
> ...


Same here, exception being 99.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 28, 2012)

I scan rooms for skulltulas, my only fear in a Zelda game. (Wind Waker FTW)
And whenever I see a mosquito, I kill it ASAP with a blunt object. I do this because of being stung by about 4, getting covered in hives, going to the hospital, being diagnosed with a severe allergic reaction, and staying at the hospital for the night. When I was 3. In CANADA!
And just in case, I no longer get hives, I just get these bites that last for 2 months or so.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whenever somebody takes a GBAtemp screenshot, it feels weird seeing someone else's username on the top-right part.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 29, 2012)

324atk said:


> Sort of related, when I play any RPG, the first thing I do when I get enough money is buy 99 potions. Don't know why. Helps for when I don't have any tents though.


When I play RPGs, I never buy potions. In fact I never buy anything until the enemies kill me in one hit


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> 324atk said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of related, when I play any RPG, the first thing I do when I get enough money is buy 99 potions. Don't know why. Helps for when I don't have any tents though.
> ...


I do the same thing, except I'll usually upgrade weapons/armor. Usually weapons first, than armor later.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 29, 2012)

I love odd numbers.

I've been having this issue with my air con. At 25, it's too warm. At 23 it's too cold.
It's taken me 6 month to even entertain the possibility that 24 might be just the right temperature. Even having confirmed this to be the case, I still usually do the "25 23 Shuffle" rather than set it to 24.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > 324atk said:
> ...


I've got mild paranoia. I always think to myself in early game: "Damn, if I buy gear now, they'll be entirely useless in the next 10 level ups and I'll be too broke then to buy better equipment.". So for the first quarter of the game, my character, an epic hero, runs about in rags and swinging sticks like a pauper


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2012)

When having a stupid/off topic argument that I feel goes on to long, sometimes I'll report my own post as to seem like the good guy who knows when to stop.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 30, 2012)

If i pour a glass of something and there's less than a full glass left in the bottle, I'll drink the rest out of the bottle real quick and then take my glass and go sit down.

I order pizza and then bake it on my pizza stone in the oven for another 10 minutes or so to crisp up the bottom crust without burning it...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh another drink one, if the bottle of whatever I'm drinking only has enough for


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

Got another one.

I absolutely hate sticky/filthy hands.

I wash mine atleast 20 times a day when I'm at home and I'm always rubbing them clean when I'm somewhere.


I can't even touch filthy things like filthy controllers or steeringwheels filled with grease etc.


----------



## exangel (Jul 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Got another one.
> 
> I absolutely hate sticky/filthy hands.
> 
> ...


I don't wash my hands unusually often but I always have to have hand sanitizer on my desk, nightstand, in my purse.
But I also have to keep microfiber cloths everywhere (it's easy to get them in bulk if you look in the dish towel or car care section at a dollar store) to keep the things I touch with my hands spotlessly clean.  Though I also settle for paper towels.


edit: ALSO
When I prepare a bowl of something hot, I usually put it in a second (CLEAN) bowl, so that I can hold it without burning myself and eat it where I wish inside the house.  There's rarely any space on our tables so I've been doing this for a long time.


Spoiler: example


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 1, 2012)

exangel said:


> edit: ALSO
> When I prepare a bowl of something hot, I usually put it in a second (CLEAN) bowl, so that I can hold it without burning myself and eat it where I wish inside the house.  There's rarely any space on our tables so I've been doing this for a long time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: example



Y'know, I never thought to do something like that before...genius, lol.

I just run my hands under really cold water for like 20 seconds and then i'm able to carry hot things to my destination with ease.


----------



## Icealote (Jul 1, 2012)

Touching my ear lobes and I do it frequently...cause it feels great.


----------



## Jupiterman (Jul 1, 2012)

> I've got mild paranoia. I always think to myself in early game: "Damn, if I buy gear now, they'll be entirely useless in the next 10 level ups and I'll be too broke then to buy better equipment.". So for the first quarter of the game, my character, an epic hero, runs about in rags and swinging sticks like a pauper



I do the same thing...but with Pokemon. I feel like a heartless bastard whenever I do it, but you know...why get a Geodude when a Gravel is only a...wait for it...STONE THROW AWAY!!!! ohohoh I'm too much.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 2, 2012)

Jupiterman said:


> > I've got mild paranoia. I always think to myself in early game: "Damn, if I buy gear now, they'll be entirely useless in the next 10 level ups and I'll be too broke then to buy better equipment.". So for the first quarter of the game, my character, an epic hero, runs about in rags and swinging sticks like a pauper
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing...but with Pokemon. I feel like a heartless bastard whenever I do it, but you know...why get a Geodude when a Gravel is only a...wait for it...STONE THROW AWAY!!!! ohohoh I'm too much.


Which also explains why I run around with a handful of high level Pokemon by mid game. My Pokedex says I've only caught 10 Pokemon by the time I've beaten the last gym.

Oak was quite disappointed


----------



## Icealote (Jul 2, 2012)

I sit in public places and observe the world around me... sometimes its like watching a tv. One guy is checking out another chick, chick is uncomfortable and avoids contact with that guy but now attracts another weirdos attention and then the chicks dying to get away. I laugh to myself then I just draw attention to myself by doing so then I feel awkward and run like the chick.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

I open multiple threads in different tabs on the temp, then sometimes I'll go back to the index in each one so I have like 3 or 4 different tabs of the Index.

Also...
MASSIVE BUMP HAHAHA.


----------



## Lady Reaper (Jul 26, 2012)

When I play an RPG my first priority is to level up if I'm not at _least_ 5 levels higher than the next boss I'll go back and start grinding and won't do anything else until I'm satisfied with my level,I don't care how many level 1 monsters I have to kill for that.because of that usually I'm disgustingly rich most of the time.
I also never use items unless they're tents or something and I'm out of MP, nor do I ever improve my equipment until late game because I always forget to do it.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 26, 2012)

I also always forget to improve/create items or equipments and ends weak against bosses.
I rarely use items (never if I'm not forced to).

If you like leveling at least 5 levels higher, don't play Romancing SaGa which adapt enemies and their levels to yours, you can't be too strong  (it makes the game harder, it's a good chalenge).


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 26, 2012)

When I walk along a sidewalk, I like to have an even amount of steps in each slab and I like the first step to be my left foot.


----------



## Langin (Jul 27, 2012)

I well I am nice to anyone, even if you hate me, you'll see me smiling... I am alway positive as well.


----------



## emigre (Jul 27, 2012)

EON said:


> I well I am nice to anyone, even if you hate me, you'll see me smiling... I am alway positive as well.



Smoking cannabis?

Everyone does that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I can never sleep without a blanket. If it's hot, I'll stay awake until the room cools a little just so I can sleep underneath my blanket.



I didn't know about never, but with me it pretty close.


Cyan said:


> -  I can answer phone calls, but I never initiate calls myself. I don't like calling people, but people calling me it's fine (another social phobia thing).



I feel that way sometimes.



Costello said:


> I sometimes type facebook/forum posts, read them twice before hitting 'submit' and then I realize what I said sucks, so I end up not posting
> 
> when someone uses a word I don't know when talking to me (on the internetz) I act like I know what it means, and in the meantime I sneakily google it up



This.



ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Sometimes when I sleep, I dream of myself falling asleep and dreaming. This usually wakes me up in confusion





basher11 said:


> i fall asleep. while I am still asleep.


This.


1) Erase whole posts/threads by accident.
2) Drank from 2 liter bottles when I get the last drop or it's my bottle.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 28, 2012)

Intentionally fight battles I know I cant win.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 29, 2012)

I like to stay up late, doing everything that my mind tells me to do on the internet, knowing that I have zero energy to do EVERYTHING my mind tells me to do.
I also like to play video games on the hardest difficulty(especially if it's an online game) and I try to get all the upgrades I possibly can with my weapons(never armor). I'll usually be like too low of a lvl for the boss, but recently I started killing alot of monsters as I go instead of skipping all of the monsters in a section because im too lazy. Because of my obsession to upgrade my weapons most of the time, I am super poor. But the funny thing is, when I'm rich on an online multiplayer game, I never upgrade anything. I try to use my money to make more money(or buy special things that improve status such as titles, items other people are selling to finish quests, etc).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow it's kinda hard to figure out something I think that only I do...

I just type something and hope it's not that common at least.

I hate people for the most of the time, I don't like being social but when I have no other options I switch profile to something that blend in better in the situation.

For example.
Every morning I have work coaching in groups, 3 hours a day.
3 days ago the coach had a talk with each one seperatly.
She told me what kind of work I want, how I react to people, how I like being in group and other stuff like that.
After the meeting I'm amased by myself of how much bullshit I came up with... She told me I was really smart and seems like a nice guy and that I seems like a ideal leader model and a ton of shit like that from the stuff I told her.
Problem is 90% of that was all bullshit and lies and a really good acting xD
If I had told her how I really thing and feel she would have called men in white rocks and had been locked in for 10 years because they would probably give me diagnose that I'm mentally sick or some other bullshit reason like that 

So the thing I only do is that my way of thinking/handling is really unique.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lady Reaper said:


> When I play an RPG my first priority is to level up if I'm not at _least_ 5 levels higher than the next boss I'll go back and start grinding and won't do anything else until I'm satisfied with my level,I don't care how many level 1 monsters I have to kill for that.because of that usually I'm disgustingly rich most of the time.
> I also never use items unless they're tents or something and I'm out of MP, nor do I ever improve my equipment until late game because I always forget to do it.


If you're referring to Kingdom Hearts then YES, I do this all the time. It gets pretty damn boring, but OCD. I have to grind and gain a few levels, especially on Expert mode.

Well whenever I set the microwave timer, I run like a ninja just in time to stop it before it hits '0', because the beeping sound it does when the timer goes off absolutely kills me.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 31, 2012)

Lady Reaper said:


> When I play an RPG my first priority is to level up if I'm not at _least_ 5 levels higher than the next boss I'll go back and start grinding and won't do anything else until I'm satisfied with my level,I don't care how many level 1 monsters I have to kill for that.because of that usually I'm disgustingly rich most of the time.
> I also never use items unless they're tents or something and I'm out of MP, nor do I ever improve my equipment until late game because I always forget to do it.



Hi-5 I used to do that too, but i tend to make sure that i am level 10 before entering any new areas, and if i do get tired of that, at the very least make sure i hit 5 levels before carrying on.

I think the only thing that i do and none of my friend does is well, combined burgers, i would order at macdonale, a double cheese, a macChicken and combined them into a triple patty burger and just wolf them down.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 31, 2012)

I tend to play halfway through a video game and then stop playing it for months and then come back later and finish it.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 31, 2012)

I like to pinch. >.<

do people do that anymore?


----------



## Pleng (Jul 31, 2012)

I can wiggle the little toe on my right foot independently of all the others


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2012)

basher11 said:


> i fall asleep. while I am still asleep.


same here lol


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yumi said:


> I like to pinch. >.<
> 
> do people do that anymore?



Only children...

There's probably tons of stuff about me, but one thing I don't think anybody does is...

When I'm listening to music and my cat comes by me, I usually like to pet it in rhythm to the music. Weird? Weird.

(When listening to dubstep the cat gets a nice relaxing massage)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

I love to sing, and many people other than my mother have told me I have a beautiful voice, but the only reason they know is because either I was singing when I didn't know they were in the room, or they walked in as I was doing so. I will never sing if I know someone is in the room with me, or within earshot.

If there's even one speck of mold on a loaf of bread, I'll throw out the whole thing.

Even if chicken is straight from the supermarket, I'll rinse it off in the sink, and dry it with paper towels before cooking it.

I can't enjoy pirated games nearly as much as games I have purchased myself.

If I'm angry, I won't eat.

As a moderator, I compare people's profile flag to their actual IP. I have no idea why. Either way I really have no opinion on the information that I have gained.

I use big words just to piss off stupid people.

I don't drink my drink of choice with my actual meal. I usually just slug down the whole thing after I have eaten everything else, unless it's something like PBJ sandwiches or something especially spicy.

I refuse to wear underpants of any kind. Even with jeans.

Whenever I download ROMS, I download entire sets, and separate them all out into alphabetical order, each letter getting it's own folder within the main folder of ROMS.

Whenever I eat bananas, I always leave half a bite in the peel.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> If there's even one speck of mold on a loaf of bread, I'll throw out the whole thing.



True that.



> Even if chicken is straight from the supermarket, I'll rinse it off in the sink, and dry it with paper towels before cooking it.



That is a really bad idea!




> If I'm angry, I won't eat.



If I don't eat; I get angry!



> I use big words just to piss off stupid people.



Careful with that. Sometimes it can be clever, but a lot of the time it just makes you look like an arse.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

In my dreams I can actually read text. (I've been told by many people that to them text looks like gibberish in their dreams) 
This has extended to the point where I've had entire dreams in IRC text. 

I edit nearly every post I make online three times; Sometimes more. 

It takes every ounce of my willpower to keep from editing all of your posts for spelling and grammar. 

If at all possible, I'll buy everything in twos, or other even numbers. 

I demand dual monitors on my computers, but never use one of them for anything aside from movies, TV shows, and online videos. (my background noise) 

If nobody is around I'll practice mimicking voices and facial expressions seen in my shows and movies. 

I've been performing the Valsalva maneuver for so long that I do it without even noticing it anymore. Kids often ask me why. 

I laugh when I'm scared. I cry when I'm pissed off. I stutter when I'm adamant. Minor malfunctions, there.

I add clove powder (cooking spice) to about half of the cigarettes that I make in the Winter. Yes it tastes just like the clove cigarettes that cost $9 per pack. 

I carry all of my tools in my car. The one tool I don't carry is surely the one that I will need the most. 

90% of the things that cross my mind are never spoken. I carry out all of my conversations in my head before speaking them aloud, as much as possible. 

If offered food at my family's houses, I'll usually opt for something they have left over from previous meals, leaving the newer food for everyone else. 

When I hear an unfamiliar word or name, I immediately try to spell it, in my head. 

And for the people with hand-washing quirks: Have I mentioned that I make some of the most awesome soap you'll ever find?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.


- Whenever I eat cereal I *HAVE* to push the cereal into the milk before I eat it.
- Whenever I see numbers I try to add them up and see if then can be divided so much they equal 10, and if that doesn't work I will add, subtract, and multiply the numbers around until they do!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, I have one more. Whenever I sleep, I not only have to have a blanket or a sheet, but I have to put the sheet/blanket over my head and around my eyes, tucking it in between my ear and the pillow, leaving everything below my eyes open to air. 

Sort of like this: 







Except I manage to cover myself with the same sheet/blanket

I do this, because I need it completely dark before I can sleep, and there is a lot of ambient light in the room usually.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> ...
> And for the people with hand-washing quirks: Have I mentioned that I make some of the most awesome soap you'll ever find?


Teach me master


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 1, 2012)

I pee with the seat up.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Oh yeah, I have one more. Whenever I sleep, I not only have to have a blanket or a sheet, but I have to put the sheet/blanket over my head and around my eyes, tucking it in between my ear and the pillow, leaving everything below my eyes open to air.
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I have one more. Whenever I sleep, I not only have to have a blanket or a sheet, but I have to put the sheet/blanket over my head and around my eyes, tucking it in between my ear and the pillow, leaving everything below my eyes open to air.
> ...



Tried it, didn't work. The way I toss and turn, they bunch up, and even when they don't, light leaks around the nose.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I love to sing, and many people other than my mother have told me I have a beautiful voice, but the only reason they know is because either I was singing when I didn't know they were in the room, or they walked in as I was doing so. I will never sing if I know someone is in the room with me, or within earshot.
> 
> *i do that a lot  i love singing.*
> 
> ...



lets see, stuff i think i only do:

i burp out loud in public, i don't care really XD

rarely watch tv

i have a book collection and read books! something most people don't do today.

i always drink soft drinks cold even in winter lol and i hate warm bottled water.

i edit my forum posts a lot.

i socialise a lot online but i am a very quiet person in real life and don't speak much.

i am a insomniac.

?? can't think of anything else :S


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Castiel said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > I have an inexplicable urge to wash my hands every time they become even slightly dirty/oily/sweaty/dusty/sticky. Even after taking a leak. With soap.
> ...



I know where you're coming from with numbers, i also do it with letters by replacing the letter to their corresponding position in the alphabet.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> In my dreams I can actually read text. (I've been told by many people that to them text looks like gibberish in their dreams)
> This has extended to the point where I've had entire dreams in IRC text.



fascinating, i can't read text in my dreams, wish i could.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't know reading text in a dream was so rare. I just assumed everyone could do it. I have had entire dreams about browsing websites, or chatting in General in WoW.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I pee with the seat up.



I should think so too   unless your female


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I didn't know reading text in a dream was so rare. I just assumed everyone could do it. I have had entire dreams about browsing websites, or chatting in General in WoW.


I can if that makes you feel any better. 

Also, this thread should be renamed 'The OCD Thread' judging by the majority of things I've seen people post.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, so the in-dream text reading isn't as uncommon as I was led to believe. Good. 
I've even spoken to people who thought that such things were impossible because of the makeup and layout of the human brain. 
Then again one of my friends says that when he was young a psychologist looked at him as though he were crazy when he said that he dreamed in color. Hell, I'm pretty sure everybody dreams in color these days, but it seems that at one point this wasn't quite as common either. 
*shrug*

ZAFDeltaForce: as soon as we get the website up I'll send you a link to it. Don't hold your breath, though. They've been working on it for more than eight months. Why they don't simply sell on Etsy for a while, I have no idea. They're always putting the cart before the horse. I can't wait for them to realize that they have absolutely no idea how to run a website, and I won't do it for free.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2012)

If I'm eating a Jolly Rancher when it gets down to a certain size I like to bite down on it as hard as I can and get my teeth stuck inside it.

Also, if I discover a web comic or something similar that I like I end up reading the entire thing from the beginning, taking up all of my spare time. Sometimes I'll even reread entire archives of comics over again to see the changes and things. For instance, for the past 2 or 3 days I reread the entire Penny Arcade strip from start to finish and now I'm attempting to watch all of their Penny Arcade: The Series over again as well.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 2, 2012)

Sometimes I like to participate in forum games in which I do not completely understand the rules just to look cool. But then I end up getting called a troll and moved into the edge of forums which doesn't raise your post count so I don't even see the point.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 2, 2012)

There are times when I look under my desk that my computer rests on to make sure nothing scary is under there. (I watched a scary movie where this happened once. Changed me forever.)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 2, 2012)

FAP


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> If I'm eating a Jolly Rancher when it gets down to a certain size I like to bite down on it as hard as I can and get my teeth stuck inside it.


Totally eating a Jolly Rancher as I read this!


----------



## Pleng (Aug 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This has extended to the point where I've had entire dreams in IRC text.





TwinRetro said:


> I have had entire dreams about browsing websites, or chatting in General in WoW.



You two DEFINITELY win the Geekathlon!





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If at all possible, I'll buy everything in twos, or other even numbers.



Hooow can you live with yourself?!! EVENS??? Sorry, I'm a die-hard ODDS man when it comes to my purchases. I just don't get the EVEN thing. Nah we're cool man. I'm calm. You've got your thing, I've got mine. No worries



Spoiler



ughhh evens!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2012)

I bring my PSP when i go to the toilet.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> I bring my PSP when i go to the toilet.


I was under the impression that gaming on the toilet has been common since pokemon came out. No?

I tend to fall asleep on buses/trains and wake up in places I've never been. I have a new adventure every week!

Compulsively shuffle cards regards if I intend to play any sort of card game.

Check the fridge many times hoping food has magically appeared in it. It never does V_V


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I lean forward when walking up the stairs cause I'm scared of falling down them.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I always dilute my drinks at least 50% with water (~90% for certain drinks).
I always check my apartment before turning around to close the door to make sure no one has snuck in while I was out (if I expect to be alone).
I make sure that I'm still able to fight well when I select the clothes I'm to wear for the day (excluding special occasions).
I'm always looking for hints of quantum phenomena or other inconsistencies in my daily life on the chance that I'm currently asleep.
I secretly cringe when someone says something scientific that's actually completely wrong or a common misconception, but I don't say anything because I don't want to sound like a prick.
I reveal way too much about the things I think only I do to strangers on the internet.



Hyro-Sama said:


> FAP


Yup, you are definitely the only person who does this. Totally. One-hundred percent. I guarantee it. Uh-huh.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> I secretly cringe when someone says something scientific that's actually completely wrong or a common misconception, but I don't say anything because I don't want to sound like a prick.


I do that too except it's whenever someone is just wrong in general and most of the time I'll tell them how wrong they are and why.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > I secretly cringe when someone says something scientific that's actually completely wrong or a common misconception, but I don't say anything because I don't want to sound like a prick.
> ...


When they're wrong in general I visibly cringe and I correct them because it's something that could be reasonably expected to be known by most people. I guess that means I'm a prick most of the time.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 2, 2012)

The Pi said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > I bring my PSP when i go to the toilet.
> ...


I do the opposite. If I'm playing cards and everyone else is taking their time get drinks / snacks etc. I always get the urge to sort the cards from ace - king with each suit, in the order of spades, hearts, diamonds, diamonds. Very much to the annoyance of whoever has the job of shuffling them afterwards.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I do the opposite. If I'm playing cards and everyone else is taking their time get drinks / snacks etc. I always get the urge to sort the cards from ace - king with each suit, in the order of spades, hearts, *diamonds, diamonds*. Very much to the annoyance of whoever has the job of shuffling them afterwards.


Did you mean clubs, diamonds or diamonds, clubs?


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 3, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > I do the opposite. If I'm playing cards and everyone else is taking their time get drinks / snacks etc. I always get the urge to sort the cards from ace - king with each suit, in the order of spades, hearts, *diamonds, diamonds*. Very much to the annoyance of whoever has the job of shuffling them afterwards.
> ...


Woops! Diamonds, clubs. In order of their value in bridge.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm those kind who does more than a double check.
“Do I have this app installed?”, I just go waste time over checking.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I'm the only one (in this state at least) who drives reasonably well.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I think I'm the only one (in this state at least) who drives reasonably well.


I'm in  NJ and have my permit  mostly its new yorkers that are a PITA


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm the only one (in this state at least) who drives reasonably well.
> ...


It is possible to have a license and not drive well.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> tom10122 said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...


no i'm only 16 so i have my permit lawl


----------



## FailName (Aug 6, 2012)

Whenever I use the Internet, I often get distracted and forget about what I originally what was going to do.

I smell birds.

I close the toilet after using it, everyone else seems to always leave it open.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 6, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> I'm those kind who does more than a double check.
> “Do I have this app installed?”, I just go waste time over checking.



I do that especially when i've sold a few items on ebay, i put the item in a padded envelope and do not seal the envelope because i know that when i've written the address on the envelope i'll wanna check again to make sure it's the right item that i've put in, and then i'll check that i've written the correct address on the envelope.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2012)

I Finish my gum pack in a day


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

I find it extremely difficult to throw away any kind of gift even if I've outgrown it or it breaks or whatever (well, besides clothes). For example, about 3 or 4 years ago I got this Spiderman fleece blanket. I've outgrown it since, but I refuse to part with it because of various memories associated with it. Another example, I've gotten 3 or 4 of the same gift once but refused to get rid of any of them.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I find it extremely difficult to throw away any kind of gift even if I've outgrown it or it breaks or whatever (well, besides clothes). For example, about 3 or 4 years ago I got this Spiderman fleece blanket. I've outgrown it since, but I refuse to part with it because of various memories associated with it. Another example, I've gotten 3 or 4 of the same gift once but refused to get rid of any of them.



Hello Kitty handkerchief ;3
+1 for you


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it extremely difficult to throw away any kind of gift even if I've outgrown it or it breaks or whatever (well, besides clothes). For example, about 3 or 4 years ago I got this Spiderman fleece blanket. I've outgrown it since, but I refuse to part with it because of various memories associated with it. Another example, I've gotten 3 or 4 of the same gift once but refused to get rid of any of them.
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 10, 2012)

FailName said:


> Whenever I use the Internet, I often get distracted and forget about what I originally what was going to do.
> 
> I smell birds.
> 
> I close the toilet after using it, everyone else seems to always leave it open.


I close the lid as well, sometimes to the chagrin of my housemates. Also, how do you manage to catch the birds to smell them in the first place?


----------



## FailName (Aug 10, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Also, how do you manage to catch the birds to smell them in the first place?


By doing this or this?


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 11, 2012)

FailName said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how do you manage to catch the birds to smell them in the first place?
> ...


My mistake, I thought you meant wild birds.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 13, 2012)

I have colored light bulbs for watching wrestling.On Monday nights during "Monday Nigh Raw" I plug in two red bulbs in the lamps on either side of the living room. On Friday nights during "Friday Night SmackDown" I use blue bulbs. I basically try to simulate the lighting shown below


Monday Night Raw







Friday Night SmackDown





See how the audience is flooded in the show's theme color? The lighting plus some cheesy popcorn is just one extra step in creating a watching mood.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 14, 2012)

Putting hot sauce on everything.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 14, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Putting hot sauce on everything.



For me it's putting Huy Fong sriracha sauce on everything.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Putting hot sauce on everything.



I do that, too. Even in ramen and pasta.

Another thing I do is wash my hands every time they feel oily, dirty, or just unclean. I always think they do, so I end up washing them all the time @[email protected]


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 14, 2012)

browse without sound.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 14, 2012)

I MUST have two pillows on my side of the bed... but the thing is, I pull my body down until only the top of my head is leaning against the pillow. If someone wants to have one of my pillows because, "You obviously aren't using it," I refuse to. I HAVE to have those pillows against my head, even though I'm basically not using it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I MUST have two pillows on my side of the bed... but the thing is, I pull my body down until only the top of my head is leaning against the pillow. If someone wants to have one of my pillows because, "You obviously aren't using it," I refuse to. I HAVE to have those pillows against my head, even though I'm basically not using it.



I have something... similar. I have to have two pillows on both sides of the bed or I will feel weird until I do


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 14, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > I MUST have two pillows on my side of the bed... but the thing is, I pull my body down until only the top of my head is leaning against the pillow. If someone wants to have one of my pillows because, "You obviously aren't using it," I refuse to. I HAVE to have those pillows against my head, even though I'm basically not using it.
> ...



I also always put at least one arm underneath the pillow... So maybe I am putting them to good use?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Another thing I do is wash my hands every time they feel oily, dirty, or just unclean. I always think they do, so I end up washing them all the time @[email protected]



Sorry, PG, but I think Lady Macbeth beat you to that one.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry, PG, but I think Lady Macbeth beat you to that one.



I really hope she isn't possessing me and forcing me to wash my hands so often D:


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, PG, but I think Lady Macbeth beat you to that one.
> ...



I wouldn't worry too much unless a penchant for conspiracy and monologues sets in.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 14, 2012)

I do my family's laundry.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 14, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ouch123 said:
> ...


Whenever I hear my friends say/tell me something factually/scientifically wrong, I nod in agreement because I'm too lazy to correct them.

However when a lecturer, teacher or speaker says factually/scientifically wrong things, I whisper corrections to the people around me


----------



## Langin (Aug 14, 2012)

Thinking wrong in many ways.(No not that way ;D)


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 15, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Wait, isn't that a situation where you should be raising your hand and addressing the issue? I mean, unless it's off-topic or irrelevant, but if it's a lecture, it's probably on-topic and relevant.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread should be stickied O_O. It started when I came back to GBATemp, and it's still alive. STICKY IT, STICKY IT, STICKY IT!

EDIT: It's been here for 2-3 weeks, it should be stickied is that sums up what I said in the above stated.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 16, 2012)

I liked this thread before it was cool.



maxlwin536 said:


> This thread should be stickied O_O. It started when I came back to GBATemp, and it's still alive. STICKY IT, STICKY IT, STICKY IT!


It was a triumph, I'm adding a tag here, HUGE SUCCESS.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 19, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> EDIT: It's been here for 2-3 weeks, it should be stickied is that sums up what I said in the above stated.


You know, I have only the faintest idea of what you meant to say here, but I still very much enjoyed your edit for some reason.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Putting hot sauce on everything.
> ...




aahhhhh ahhhh ahaaaahahaa

it's "folk week" bacon/saussage and egg burger hot sauce dressing. Aaaaahhhhh memories!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 23, 2012)

I can exit any dream by closing my eyes tight for a few seconds (in my dream), then reopening them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2012)

When playing a game that's got a really big world and really slow movement speed, whenever I have to run around anywhere I'll increase my movement speed 2-4x the original speed. I do this in Pokemon a lot, mainly because the main character is slow as balls and the gameplay is slow as shit. Same with Skyrim, if I have to run across the map to a place I've never been to before I'll enable 4x running speed so it doesn't take me years to get there. Of course I'll stop around towns and kill any enemy that gets in my way, though, so I don't generally miss out on much.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 25, 2012)

Fill a cup 2inches of pure lime juice and mix salt then drink it. Yum! I love sour. >.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 25, 2012)

I always eat my food in order, and will not touch one part of the food until the other is gone. An example, If I have chicken, fries, and apple slices, I will start with the chicken, and then not eat anything else until the chicken is gone. Then Ill eat the fries. Then the Apples.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 25, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I always eat my food in order, and will not touch one part of the food until the other is gone. An example, If I have chicken, fries, and apple slices, I will start with the chicken, and then not eat anything else until the chicken is gone. Then Ill eat the fries. Then the Apples.



Pft! What kind of order is that? Apples, Chicken, Fries makes much more sense!

(edit - also: Chicken, Fried and Apple Slices? What a bizzare combination!)


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

even more:

Just ignoring the phone when I am listening to music. 
Having a slight obsession with Gangnam Style.
Playing with a Wii remote on my GS3 in public spaces.
Talk with someone 48 hours non-stop on my pc.
Rating everyone who passes me.(Except old people cos they are you know old.)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Fill a cup 2inches of pure lime juice and mix salt then drink it. Yum! I love sour. &gt;.&lt;


Salt?
d00d, much better with sugar.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Fill a cup 2inches of pure lime juice and mix salt then drink it. Yum! I love sour. &gt;.&lt;
> ...



There are some fruits that have kind of a unique kind of sweet, when you dip it in salt, like grapefruit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 26, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Fill a cup 2inches of pure lime juice and mix salt then drink it. Yum! I love sour. >.<


I totally read Yum! as Yumi.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

When I stop for a traffick light I always shift from 2nd to 1st to 2nd to 1st gear.

I have no idea why but I always do that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 6, 2012)

Am I the only one who frequently deletes his notifications?


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 6, 2012)

When I climb stairs, I always count the steps. Even at home


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2012)

When i walk down the stairs, i make sure they all are paired as 3. Weird kid.. Weird Kid.. I am..


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 8, 2012)

I tend to walk on gridlines when I see them, somewhat reminiscent of the lemming effect.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a cell phone, but I don't like calling people I don't know, or getting calls from numbers I don't know. Most of the time, if I HAVE to call someone I don't know, I'll sit and stare at my phone for 20+ mins before actually calling them... I guess this is because I'm shy, but I don't really know.
I know other people do this one, but it's a fairly rare obsession nowadays... I like pens, I like trying new ones and try to find the best ones for me. I don't have the kind of money or lifestyle for fountain pens though... in fact, I hardly write at all, so even if I had the money I wouldn't be able to justify purchasing one.
Sometimes, when a thought enters my head, it doesn't leave until I do the basic goal of the thought, like... beat a game, listen to this song, buy this specific appliance, find the best quality pair of headphones you can online... weird things. And it'll just keep nagging at me until I either do it or manage to fill my head with something else long enough to forget about it.
I usually won't drink tap water because around when I turned 18 I got a couple of nasty cysts.. and I think it was from drinking water :x

Most of what Soulx and Guild McCommunist said is true for me too.

I can read well and I think I've even had dreams where I can read now and then... but when I'm trying to recall something from my short-term memory sometimes my brain applies some form of dyslexia or just arranges what I'm trying to recall to its liking. Like... Thinking of Viactiv and getting Activia instead.
I've got a more sound based memory than a visual one. Or rather, my mind prefers to think of the sounds than the visuals, it's not that it doesn't recall the visuals, but the sounds help recall things faster than the visual, and the sound triggers the visual... ANYWAY... (an example of that being how when my friends talk about something happening in a show we both watch, I first think of the opening song, then any insert songs, then it's like "oh, when/after this song played/was playing")
An extreme relation to this, if I listen to a fairly simple song on a medium-high volume (ex: pokemon music with headphones) for a while, I can take off the headphones, turn off the game, and at random points throughout the day hear the music playing even though I'm not playing it and no one else in the vicinity is either.

More often than not, I do dream, I know this only because I sometimes hump or grope at my fiancee in my sleep. A good 87% of the time I don't recall having a dream at all. The ones I do remember after waking are usually odd ones, they can be animated, fantasy, medieval... but usually it's the really weird ones I remember.
If I didn't get much sleep and you talk to me before I'm fully awake, I'm a huge asshole. After I'm fully conscious, I won't remember being a huge asshole.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I wash my hands a good 3-4 times before I leave the kitchen.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2012)

I always put my arm under my pillow and on that pillow I got my Hello kitty pillow.

I cannot sleep in a bed without that particular order.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

I mix Hidden Valley Ranch with sriracha sauce to dip vegetables in. Specifically cauliflower. 

Try it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2012)

I mix corn with mashed potatoes. It tastes delicious.


----------



## lismati (Sep 9, 2012)

- I always go up every second step, don't know why, I've always did that, even though it makes me look like a jackass

- When calculating/typing/solving Rubik's Cube/things like that I always listen to fast paced music, it makes me do things faster.

-When I see someone that I don't like, I imagine what would be the best way to kill them  Kind of a psychopatic thing, but that's how it is.

-I have quite a lot electronics, and I never throw the boxes away, boxes are sacred.

-I'm a bit lazy, but when I seriously get into something, I can intensively do it all day, like I've read a 600-paged book in a day, (Harry Potter 7) and stuff like that.

-Frankly, I don't like chocolate so much (Everyone loves chocolate, so that's odd)

-I can't stand if my books or games arent in alphabetical order, it came to this point, so once when I went to a friend's house I've started sorting his stuff, pretty odd.

-I love eating dry noodles form instant soups. My mum says it's unhealthy, but I do this every now and then, and i've never been sick from it.

That's all I can think off, but maybe I'll add something later.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sometimes I clean public spaces just because they're dirty and I think they'd look better clean.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

lismati said:


> -When I see someone that I don't like, I imagine what would be the best way to kill them  Kind of a psychopatic thing, but that's how it is.



You would be surprised at the amount of people who do that. It's not just chosen few.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 10, 2012)

I always sleep on top of my comforter. I never use it either. It could be colder than the Alaskan Pipeline in my apartment and you'll never see me with my comforter covering me, only blankets.

I never wear shirts in my Apartment. I could have the president over and I still wouldn't wear a shirt in my apartment.

When I swim, I have to jump in. Even if the water is cold enough to shrink my balls, you'll never see me nudge my way in. It also has to be a cannon ball. I have my reputation as the human depth charge to uphold.

In video games, I always play as an assassin styled character. Meaning, if you see me it's because I fucked up, or that's the only way to detect me.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't stand turning pages in books after my fingers have been in contact with water for any amount of time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2012)

BUMP

I attempt to cut my meats (chicken, steak, pork, etc) into perfect little square peaces before I can eat them. Not sure why, I don't particularly like squares or anything. 

If I'm downloading something I really really want sometimes I'll literally just stare at the progress bar for awhile, like if I don't the download will stop >.> I'll usually have a movie or something playing as well, but my focus always tends to shift towards the download. Speaking of which...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 13, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> When I stop for a traffick light I always shift from 2nd to 1st to 2nd to 1st gear.
> 
> I have no idea why but I always do that.


I know this post is over two months old but somebody bumped this thread so I have no shame.
Just wanted to say that I actually know a lot of people that do that, I don't drive stick so I can't do it but i do pump the brakes at red lights for no apparent reason.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

...I can only drive stick shift cars.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Mixing and matching cereals. Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Honey Nut Cheerios make a potent combination.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Mixing and matching cereals. Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Honey Nut Cheerios make a potent combination.


I definitely just finished a bowl of this.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Mixing and matching cereals. Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Honey Nut Cheerios make a potent combination.
> ...



It's great, right? All the great taste, only half of the guilt of eating a super-sugary cereal.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Quite good. Usually I add some Raisin Bran into it as well (cuz seriously, Cinnamon Toast Crunch is sugary as fuck


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

Eating the full peanut, shell and all.

Disposing of the shell is like cutting out all the chocolate in a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 14, 2012)

I restart my com after switching it on


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 14, 2012)

Things only I do..?

Well, in Coventry, 'think' seems the obvious answer.

Seriously though, I have a few wierd things only I seem to do.

- I played so much Sonic the Hedgehog as a kid I now tap my foot when I'm getting impatient, and if I'm running at full speed, my arms sweep behind my back.

- I've replaced my pillows with a giant cuddly chocobo head.

- I painted my Warhammer 40K Tau army amethyst purple because amethyst is the birth stone of someone precious to me.

- When I win a fight (which seems to be happening with alarming regularity...) I taunt my fallen foe with a Bond style smart-arse comment. Usually it's 'That little voice in your head that said you could win? Yeah, it was lying.'

- I won't eat potatoes under any circumstances. Everyone considers them a staple of modern food, I can't bloody stand the things. Not even as chips. McDonalds fries are an extremely rare exception. Basically they bore me to tears. As far as I'm concerned, if a food tastes of nothing, what's the fucking point of eating it? At best potatoes taste of carpet fluff. Gimme a feckin' big steak any day.

- If I'm bored of a conversation, I'll interrupt with a word that's hardly ever spoken, like 'Llama' or 'Fishcake'. I just love the look of confusion on people's faces when a dull conversation is totally derailed by one random word. In my group, 'Llama' has basically become a by-word for 'shut the fuck up, you're boring the tits off me.'

I have more, 'cause I'm pretty wrong in the head, but let's leave it at that for now.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> - I won't eat potatoes under any circumstances. Everyone considers them a staple of modern food, I can't bloody stand the things. Not even as chips. McDonalds fries are an extremely rare exception. Basically they bore me to tears. As far as I'm concerned, if a food tastes of nothing, what's the fucking point of eating it? At best potatoes taste of carpet fluff. Gimme a feckin' big steak any day.



How does it feel to be completely and utterly wrong?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > - I won't eat potatoes under any circumstances. Everyone considers them a staple of modern food, I can't bloody stand the things. Not even as chips. McDonalds fries are an extremely rare exception. Basically they bore me to tears. As far as I'm concerned, if a food tastes of nothing, what's the fucking point of eating it? At best potatoes taste of carpet fluff. Gimme a feckin' big steak any day.
> ...



Well you know the old saying... "One man's potato isn't another man's KFC." Okay, I just made that up. The point being that yada, yada, personal tastes, yada, yada, [insert pun here]. Anyway, unless properly seasoned, potatoes are bland and uninspiring. The only reason they're a staple food is because they're a huge supply of carbohydrates, and the working class loves their carbs. Maybe all Blaze needs is a world class potato chef to make him an awesome potato dish.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze163 said:
> ...



A) To quote from Guild quoting Yahtzee: "It's like saying you enjoyed listening to someone sing completely out of tune or reading a book whose pages are covered in brown sauce. I know it's your opinion but your opinion is just wrong."

B) Potatoes on their own, sure. But you can boil them, fry them, bake them. You got mashed potatoes, tater tots, hash browns, home fries, french fries, sweet potatoes, sweet potato fries, potato pancakes, chips of all kinds, potato salad, potato bread... that's about it.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm of similar opinion as you here, but I know many people who just can't stand potatoes unless they're prepped in a specific way.

EDIT: Typos


----------



## Yumi (Oct 15, 2012)

I put pillows all around my bed, eight, to make me feel secure and well...i just like it.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 15, 2012)

Falling in love with a teacher..


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Falling in love with a teacher..



Trust me, you're not the first.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 15, 2012)

Yumi said:


> I put pillows all around my bed, eight, to make me feel secure and well...i just like it.


I do that as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

I always keep the small sealing clips of the plastic bread bags.

I have no use for it but I always throw them in the cutlery drawer.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Falling in love with a teacher..
> ...


And I'm definitely not the last. The difference between my case and the other ones is that my teacher isn't a pedo and we're only 6 years of age apart,then again age doesn't matter imo. Others might think differently though.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 15, 2012)

lismati said:


> - When calculating/typing/solving Rubik's Cube/things like that I always listen to fast paced music, it makes me do things faster.
> -I have quite a lot electronics, and I never throw the boxes away, boxes are sacred.
> -I'm a bit lazy, but when I seriously get into something, I can intensively do it all day, like I've read a 600-paged book in a day, (Harry Potter 7) and stuff like that.
> -Frankly, I don't like chocolate so much (Everyone loves chocolate, so that's odd)
> -I can't stand if my books or games arent in alphabetical order, it came to this point, so once when I went to a friend's house I've started sorting his stuff, pretty odd.


I do all of those things. Btw what's with your mom saying dry noodles are unhealthy? It's the same thing and it's gonna end up in your stomach either way.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 15, 2012)

Langin said:


> even more:
> 
> Just ignoring the phone when I am listening to music.
> Having a slight obsession with Gangnam Style.
> ...


I do all of that too.


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yumi said:


> I put pillows all around my bed, eight, to make me feel secure and well...i just like it.


Eight is a lucky number, though it's not my favorite.

Whenever I see bobby pins on the ground, I'm extremely tempted to pick them up, on the off-chance that I'll need to pick a lock in the near future, despite not keeping anything on hand that I could use as a tension wrench*.

*I always keep a small knife with me, but using knives as tension wrenches greatly increases your chances of damaging the lock, unless you're uber-1337 (which I'm not).


----------



## Lanlan (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone said "your mom" yet? If not, I'd like to say the thing I think only I do is your mom. If so, I don't wanna be unoriginal, so I won't say it.


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 15, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Has anyone said "your mom" yet? If not, I'd like to say the thing I think only I do is your mom. If so, I don't wanna be unoriginal, so I won't say it.


The overwhelming majority of people who are likely to read this thread were most likely born at some point from their pregnant mother. What does this suggest to you?


----------



## lismati (Oct 15, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> I do all of those things. Btw what's with your mom saying dry noodles are unhealthy? It's the same thing and it's gonna end up in your stomach either way.


Maybe unboiled flour or something is "bad" for you. But I don't think so, I've eaten lots of instant noodles dry, and nothing ever happened.

As I'm on GBAtemp, I suppose I make a minority with this statement, but I can't stand anime. I don't know how people can watch and enjoy it.

Also, I want to know rarely used languages, less useful it is, more I'd like to know it. You wouldn't know how hard it is to learn Swedish in middle-sized polish city.

I hate talking on the phone. I use my cell for Internet, SMS and whatnot, but I almost never call from it. If there's a way to communicate other than calling, I'll surely use it.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel like the only person who tries to be Batman/Bruce Wayne. Nowadays I always get the same haircut and wear more professional or suave clothing. I am also trying to add on 30 more pounds of muscle so I can be buff enough. Actually the last one is 50% me but also a bet made between three of my friends. By time I return to the states we will compare and see who's totally ripped and weighs in at 190lbs. Batshit crazy, lock me away in Arkham!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I always keep the small sealing clips of the plastic bread bags.
> 
> I have no use for it but I always throw them in the cutlery drawer.


We do that too.
And we place them in the exact same place.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel like i'm the only one who has no problem pirating games also the only anime fan that hates Naruto, Bleach, Once piece and other extremely long running anime.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone else pull back their shirt down just so you feel like your undies aren't showing?
//
Oh I always sneeze to my right shoulder.



Just Another Gamer said:


> I feel like i'm the only one who has no problem pirating games also the only anime fan that hates Naruto, Bleach, Once piece and other extremely long running anime.



I agree on long running animes. Naruto i could care less about. But Bleach and One Piece actually had potential and could have been epic if it had stop long time ago.
Bleach should have stopped in the Espada arc. Loved the Espadas


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Does anyone else pull back their shirt down just so you feel like your undies aren't showing?


All the time if I'm not wearing a hoodie, else my hoodie is generally long enough to cover it anyways. I wish some people would do this do >.


----------



## lismati (Oct 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else pull back their shirt down just so you feel like your undies aren't showing?
> ...


----------



## Pleng (Oct 16, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Does anyone else pull back their shirt down just so you feel like your undies aren't showing?



I just wear trousers that don't fall down...



> Oh I always sneeze to my right shoulder.



Standard


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 16, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else pull back their shirt down just so you feel like your undies aren't showing?
> ...


I wear trousers that don't fall down but I still pull my shirt down. Its like something i'm used to it.



Yumi said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like i'm the only one who has no problem pirating games also the only anime fan that hates Naruto, Bleach, Once piece and other extremely long running anime.
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2012)

On the subject of long running anime, I like most of them. Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tale, and Bleach. Though I consider Bleach to be finished after Aizen. The last arc of the One Piece anime (Fishman Island) was just terrible. I was hoping to see just how strong they got after the time skip, but good God did I hate that arc.

I also pull my shirt down frequently. If I'm wearing a belt, then not so much.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I also pull my shirt down frequently.



I do that too, because I am fat.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2012)

Forstride said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I also pull my shirt down frequently.
> ...



I'm pretty big myself, so that's also a factor.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm probably one of a select few in the world who have witnessed the randomness of their best friend pissing in a bottle, putting herbs and spices in it, and hurling it over the fence onto the neighbour's dog for barking in the night...

I still don't understand why he chose to season it, that's the bit that gets me like o.O


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

Sometimes when i am alone and im looking for something and i finally find it? Ill sing the Da na na NAAAAA! tune from legend of zelda for opening a chest.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't remember if I mentioned this before, but if I happen to like one or two songs of any band, I'll generally download their entire discography and won't delete any of it, even if I hate the rest of the songs. The same thing with TV series as well, if I watch one episode and end up liking it I'll go and download the rest of the series and then spend the remainder of my spare time finishing it up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Forstride said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Are you both perhaps members of Star Fleet?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Forstride said:
> ...



If that is a reference to Star Trek, then that's a no. I'm not a fan at all.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



You've got time for Naruto and Bleach, but not for Star Trek (at the very least TNG, seasons 2 and onward?). For shame, my good man!


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sometimes when i am alone and im looking for something and i finally find it? Ill sing the Da na na NAAAAA! tune from legend of zelda for opening a chest.



I do that from time to time as well. Also, when I'm bored I whistle the chocobo music.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2012)

Forstride said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I also pull my shirt down frequently.
> ...


I do that too, but I'm not fat.

I don't like wrinkles on my shirt, and am quite conscious about it


----------



## noob killer (Oct 18, 2012)

when i start to walk fast i start to move like a penguin


----------



## CrazySka (Oct 18, 2012)

I laugh manically every now and then randomly.... Really throws my wife off LOL


----------



## Sterling (Oct 18, 2012)

CrazySka said:


> I laugh manically every now and then randomly.... Really throws my wife off LOL



I do the same thing. I've practically perfected the "video game villain" laugh.


----------



## Par39 (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, after talking with Hells Malice about my weird eating habits and me never posting, I decided to post some of them here.

With soups and stews and the like, I try to get as little liquid as possible... this seemed to really baffle him.
When eating a donut, if the frosting is pretty solid, like chocolate, I eat the donut out from under it before eating the frosting.
When eating a filled cookie like Oreo, I first eat the top, either by pulling it off or just nomming it away, then eat the edges of the bottom, and finally rest of the bottom with filling... but if the filling is super tasty, I scrape it off on my hands so I can eat it on it's own.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2013)

Whenever I'm bored and feel like doing something I will literally lay down and stare at the ceiling for hours until something comes up (like a text or IM or something). This usually doesn't last long, maybe 15 minutes or half an hour, but sometimes it'll be 3 or 4 hours until I feel like doing stuff.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 12, 2013)

in the early food song days of wierd al, he employed a manualist to hand fart in his music. While I may not be that person, I've practiced enough to do some of them.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

eat cereal in a cup


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2013)

Often I become too conscious of the fact that I'm walking and start thinking about how one walks. I then end up walking slightly wrong because I'm thinking about it and the more I try to forget that I'm walking the more prominent it becomes! And it's not like I can stop or anything, that'll only make things worse!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> eat cereal in a cup


I do that.


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 12, 2013)

I purposely drown my cereal in milk until it gets soggy, no exceptions.

When I play RPGs, I will only save if I did something productive (unless there's a reward for high play time, i.e. DQIX), and if it was partially productive, I'll reset and redo it more quickly to keep the play time down.

When I play N64, my right hand holds the right column-thingy (grip?) and my entire left hand is devoted to giving the control stick a death grip.

When I'm in the shower, I'll play tunes using... my skin... (lol)


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 12, 2013)

I listen to mainly movie and videogame soundtracks, and hate almost all pop music unless its extremely unique or was featured in something I enjoy. I also like to "re do" videogame music on my computer.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 12, 2013)

i use toilet paper to flush the toilet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 13, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Often I become too conscious of the fact that I'm walking and start thinking about how one walks. I then end up walking slightly wrong because I'm thinking about it and the more I try to forget that I'm walking the more prominent it becomes! And it's not like I can stop or anything, that'll only make things worse!


 
Same exact thing.
I do fine with things until I start thinking about what I'm doing and then it's all over after that until I can get myself to stop thinking about it D:


----------



## Snailface (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a habit of starting my daily rituals on multiples of 5 minutes. Numbers are big with me.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 13, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Same exact thing.
> I do fine with things until I start thinking about what I'm doing and then it's all over after that until I can get myself to stop thinking about it D:


same here. usually it's because I'm wondering if I'm walking normally and pay an unhealthy amount of concentration on monitoring how my hips are moving. then I'll slowly find myself walking like this:


it gets kinda embarrassing on a self conscious level...


----------



## Flood (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm the only person that i know that even knows what a forum is.:confused:

And probably the only one that does winter swimming.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2013)

My mind never stops, no exceptions, even when im trying to sleep. Probably due to synestesia. So to tire out my brain, sometimes ill lie perfectly still and imagine myself getting out of bed and in detail, putting clothes on and walking around my house and outside till i fall asleep.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 17, 2013)

Google-ing to look something up and opening about 4 or 5 of the relevant links on the google with 'open in new tab' before even reading one of them.

Then it turns out the answer I need is on the first page I check.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 18, 2013)

I make left-over food into burritos. (eat burrito within 1-3 days)

Good way to not throw-away left over food.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2013)

When I refueled me car, I always seem to drive past all the gasstations here in the city to see how much of a difference it was in Germany.
Today it was roughly 15 cents per liter.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 18, 2013)

i leave one sock on and another off same goes with shoes


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2013)

Yumi said:


> I make left-over food into burritos. (eat burrito within 1-3 days)
> 
> Good way to not throw-away left over food.


so that's the secret ingredient in mexican food 

something I do: purposedly getting late for work in order to avoid the small talk with everyone else since they all get here at the same time...

I'm such an ass


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2013)

Yumi said:


> I make left-over food into burritos. (eat burrito within 1-3 days)
> 
> Good way to not throw-away left over food.


Oh man I do this so much everyone thinks I'm weird.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well here's one thing I don't think anyone does... SUCK AT LEAGUE OF LEGENDS! HUH?????


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Well here's one thing I don't think anyone does... SUCK AT LEAGUE OF LEGENDS! HUH?????


 
Duh. It's the MOBA for filthy casual scum.

#2prota4dota


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2013)

I take notes on anything I read for History Class... TYPED.


----------



## Engert (Mar 19, 2013)

I had sex with Hyro's mom, but who doesn't?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 19, 2013)

Engert said:


> I had sex with Hyro's mom, but who doesn't?


I said things only you do, not things everyone and their dog does. ;O;


----------

